# wanneer kernel 2.6 in portage

## stieve

Ik weet dat men de kernel nu al kan vinden in de portage onder development-sources, maar wanneer zal men hem kunnen emergen als een vanilla-source. Zijn er nog problemen met de kernel en maakt gentoo daarom niet deze kernel op als standaard vanilla- of gentoo-source.

Als iemand me kan uitleggen hoe het juist zit, mag hij het me eens gerust uitleggen.

Thx

----------

## Gruffi

Ik denk dat men wacht tot men er zeker van is dat alle (stable) packages compilen tegen 2.6.0 zoals nvidia en ati drivers om er 2 te noemen.

----------

## stieve

Het beste als noob is dus wachten tot hij als vanilla of gentoo-source wordt bestempeld is? Want ik zit dus wel met een GEforce4 MX400.

----------

## kamikaz3

 *stieve wrote:*   

> Het beste als noob is dus wachten tot hij als vanilla of gentoo-source wordt bestempeld is? Want ik zit dus wel met een GEforce4 MX400.

 

Nee gewoon emergen, en dan /usr/src/linux naar de nieuwe kernelsources linken

make menuconfig

make

't is nog makkelijker als bij een 2.4 :p

Hier draait hij op m'n desktop, ik heb enkel van de nvnet de "unstable" moeten nemen.

En op mijn laptop ook (dan wel de gentoo-dev-sources 2.6), daar heb ik als groot pluspunt dat de intel enhanced speedstep volledig ondersteund is.

En gewoon alles van de 2.4 laten staan, dan kan je altijd de oude booten als er iets mis gaat.

Nog een paar redenen waaron 2.6 niet als vanilla staat:

Al die docs moeten aangepast worden, 't is toch net lichtjes anders.

Genkernel doet het misschien nog niet met 2.6? weet ik niet zeker?

Alsa zit nu in de kernel dus je moet geen drivers meer emergen, dus dat is weer anders in de docs.

----------

## stieve

Bedankt voor de info.

Ander vraagje nu zal mijn pcsneller gaan met de 2.6?

Mijn specs: chipset intel i865PE, pentium4 2.6Ghz 800FSB

In de 2.4 was de chipset nog niet te vinden is deze nu wel aanwezig in de 2.6?

Thx.

----------

## Autie

hmm, niet erg veel sneller.

grafisch is het wel sneller, en bij mij zelfs de muissnelheid is sneller   :Very Happy: 

maar verder valt dat best allemaal mee, vooral met een P4

----------

## dabooty

de muis is iinderdaad sneller, maar ik vind ook dat alles iets sneller reageert tijdens bvb een emerge tov 2.4. Het hangt er natuurlijk vanaf hoezeer uw 2.4 gepatched was (preemtible en zo zaten in sommige patchsets al).

Ik vind wel dat het verschil maakt tegenover een 2.4 vanilla, maar mss tegenover mm-sources of gaming-sources iets minder

----------

## duibhcek

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genkernel doet het misschien nog niet met 2.6? weet ik niet zeker?
> 
> 

 

genkernel deed het hier zonder enig probleem met 2.6 (gentoo-dev-sources). Gewoon zorgen dat de /usr/src/linux link naar de juiste sources verwijst.

----------

## Braempje

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

>  *stieve wrote:*   Het beste als noob is dus wachten tot hij als vanilla of gentoo-source wordt bestempeld is? Want ik zit dus wel met een GEforce4 MX400. 
> 
> Nee gewoon emergen, en dan /usr/src/linux naar de nieuwe kernelsources linken
> 
> make menuconfig
> ...

 

Het probleem zijn niet direct de docs, maar vooral de stabiliteit. De devs zijn van mening dat deze versie nog niet helemaal stabiel is, en dat support voor vanalles en nog wat mankeert: nvidia & ati grafische kaarten, en ik dacht het hele raid gebeuren. Zelfs de vanilla sources worden voorlopig 2.4 gehouden. Vermoedelijk zal dit allemaal veranderen zodra Fedora, SuSE, RedHat of Mandrake beginnen 2.6 te shippen als officiële kernel.

----------

## mkamonster

Werkt het splashscreen ook eenvoudig met de 2.6 kernel? Ik heb er zoveel moeite voor moeten doen om het met de 2.4 kernel aan de praat te krijgen  :Shocked:  .

----------

## Autie

Ik gebruik sinds kort ook kernel-2.6.0-gentoo samen met GEforce4 MX400, en ik heb geen enkel probleem.

Dus ik zou zeggen, go for it

----------

## duibhcek

 *mkamonster wrote:*   

> Werkt het splashscreen ook eenvoudig met de 2.6 kernel? Ik heb er zoveel moeite voor moeten doen om het met de 2.4 kernel aan de praat te krijgen  .

 

voor m'n bootmessages heb ik nog geen splashscreen gezet (ik zie ze niet vaak dus ik doe er de moeite niet voor )  :Cool: 

Maar mijn consoles (tty1-6 +tty12) draaien momenteel vlotjes op framebuffer met de default gentoo background (nog niet de tijd gehad om die naar mijn eigen smaak aan te passen)

gewoon de juiste argumeneten meegeven in lilo/grub, bootsplash emergen (is moemnteel wel masked) 

testen met splash -u -s [uwttyhier] /path/naar/bootsplashvanuwkeuze.cfg

zorg wel dat de resolutie en bpp van background die je kiest overeenkomen met wat je als argumenten bij het booten hebt meegegeven

als dat correct werkt kan je de nodige splash-commandos in /etc/conf.d/local.start toevoegen

voor een splashscreen bij het booten gewoon een initrd maken van je splashscreen en die als argument meegeven in je bootloader. staat eigenlijk allemaal vrij duidelijk uitgelegd elders op dit forum en op bootsplash.org

----------

## kamikaz3

 *mkamonster wrote:*   

> Werkt het splashscreen ook eenvoudig met de 2.6 kernel? Ik heb er zoveel moeite voor moeten doen om het met de 2.4 kernel aan de praat te krijgen  .

 

Ik heb de gentoo-dev-sources en ik heb niets veranderd aan mijn boot-config of aan mijn splashscreen, en die werkt nog zoals daarvoor

----------

## mkamonster

Okay, misschien dat ik dan binnenkort het maar eens ga proberen. Zijn er nog zaken waar rekening mee gehouden moet worden?

----------

## dabooty

Alsa en zo moet je natuurlijk op letten als je dat nog niet gebruikte.

Er zijn ook een paar drivers van naam veranderd.

Met 2.6 kan je uw glibc en de rest van uw systeem met NTPL hercompileren

Ergens in de documentation sectie drijft een howto rond "moving from 2.4 to 2.6 " of zo, en er zijn ook nog een paar andere rond alsa en zo. Normaal moet je al voldoende vinden op deze forums om alles aan de praat te krijgen zonder al te veel problemen, en anders kom je't maar nog eens vragen  :Smile: 

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Of anders test je het eerst een keertje uit met VMware.   :Cool: 

Als je dat heb dan.   :Wink:   (ik gelukkig wel)

----------

## Braempje

 *Stefan de Groot wrote:*   

> Of anders test je het eerst een keertje uit met VMware.  
> 
> Als je dat heb dan.    (ik gelukkig wel)

 

Wat is er mis met UML?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wHAcKer

'n paar modules zijn blijkbaar van naam veranderd (bvb ohci-hcd voor usb en usblp voor usb printing), alsa WERKT (onder 2.4 heeft het bij mij nooit gewerkt en onder 2.6 onmiddellijk)

voor de rest zie ik niet veel verschil, maar ik runde wel gaming kernel (die was op mijn systeem merkelijk sneller dan de gentoo of vanilla sources, toenertijd alleszins). Run em nu al een tijdje (verschillende versies, maar nu de gentoo-dev-sources) en hij is wel erg stabiel gebleken.

----------

## wim

alsa werkt halvenhalf

mijn fortissimo 2 bvb, de cs46xx driver wordt door verschillende kaarten gebruikt, maar al die kaarten hebben een verschillende mixer, geen rear speakers dus voor mij.

daarbij: de linux-headers-2.6.0 zitten ook nog niet in portage, ik heb de ebuild gekopieerd naar portage overlay dir om ze wel te gebruiken, maar verschillende applicaties compilen niet meer.

xfree bvb, sommige structs zijn van naam veranderd, alleen de laatste xfree ebuilds (zitten wel in portage, maar op deze manier:

      Latest version available: 4.3.0-r3

      Latest version installed: 4.3.99.902

) werken.

dus als je echt puur 2.6 wilt dan zal je ook enkele unstable packages moeten gebruiken, willen of niet.

----------

## DiLupo

Hoi,

2.6.1 is 'stable' in Portage als je de mm-sources (Andrew Morton) gebruikt... Ik had met 2.6.0 nog wel wat problemen met de kwaliteit van geluid via ALSA, maar sinds 2.6.1-r4 zijn die problemen verleden tijd...

Op zich gaat het installeren van de 2.6 kernel, met wat kleine uitzonderingen, hetzelfde als de 2.4 kernel... wel even goed doorlezen wat je moet doen (door bijvoorbeeld [make --help] te doen voordat je gaat configureren en compileren).

----------

## dabooty

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *Stefan de Groot wrote:*   Of anders test je het eerst een keertje uit met VMware.  
> 
> Als je dat heb dan.    (ik gelukkig wel) 
> 
> Wat is er mis met UML?  

 

complexiteit?

VMWare werkt stukken handiger dan UML, en ondersteunt ook meerder OS die UML niet ondersteunt

----------

## PieterB

hmmm heb ook vmware en is idd wel eenvoudig in gebruik maar daar het over 'ge-emuleerde' hardware gaat is dit een slechte referentie hé, want dan weet je nog niet hoe het boeltje zich gaat gedragen op je echte hardware....

bovendien nemen de prestaties zo ook af.... en dat spul pakt ram.... ni te doen gewoon!   :Razz: 

----------

## dabooty

hoeveel ram vmware aan een virtual machine toekent kan je instellen, maar uiteraard, als je een volle windows XP wil draaien zal je idd wat ram moeten afstaan[/i]

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *wim wrote:*   

> daarbij: de linux-headers-2.6.0 zitten ook nog niet in portage, ik heb de ebuild gekopieerd naar portage overlay dir om ze wel te gebruiken, maar verschillende applicaties compilen niet meer.
> 
> 

 

Euhm, je bedoelt dat ze hardmasked zijn? Er bestaat zelfs een bootstrap script om de 2.6 headers te gebruiken...

Het is inderdaad zo dat xfree  niet meer compileert, maar de "unstable" (eg masked) versie doet het zonder problemen, ook svgalib compileert niet met de 2.6 headers zonder een patch.

Alsa werkt hier zonder problemen, de hele alsa howto is overbodig bij de 2.6 kernels...

----------

## frodoontop

Heb een tijdje zitten knoeien met de 2.6(.1) kernel. Maar alleen bij de mm-sources had ik 't idee dat 't allemaal sneller ging. Heb dus nu geen last meer van haperde muziek tijdens het emergen van alles en nog wat. En me muis gehoorzaamd eveneens  :Wink: .

----------

## dabooty

met mm sources krijg ik m'n bootsplash niet goed.

en nee ik heb geen zin om zelf te patchen  :Smile: 

----------

## rockfly

ntpl support voor glibc werkte geloof ik niet goed met mysql, die wou niet compileren geloof ik.

----------

## dabooty

gewoon in een of andere file

/* LinuxThreads */ toevoegen, heb ik uit een andere post gevonden en werkte bij mij perfect

----------

## PieterB

Gééf mij maar mm-sources.... af en toe eens updaten en alles werkt naar behoren....

Krijg wel nog wat  foutmeldingen tijdens het opstarten van men 2.6.x-kernels (ook bij gentoo-dev-sources, ook 2.6.2 nu en wel goed vind ik) Ik werk nochthans met alle laatste dingejtes van gentoo.... (gcc, hotplug, module-init-tools) en de laatste grub wil ook al niet werken (die van sysresccd.org wel - wat is het verschil tussen grub-'static' en de normale versie?)

Pieter

----------

